# Packing and Crating > Crating Materials, Hardware and Methods >  Source for foam in a slot packed crate?

## sporkguy

Hi everyone,

I'm needing to build a crate for several framed objects of similar size. I've seen a foam used in other slot packed crates, does anyone have a source for the higher density foam used as dividers in the crate? The stuff I've seen before is fairly dense and smoother than a typical ethafoam.

Thanks for any help!
-Trent

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Does the foam you have in mind look like volara? If so then it is chemically crosslined Polyethylene sold as minicell or plastizote. Foam suppliers can get it for you or you can order pieces up to 1" in McMaster Carr. I think Gaylord may have some that is thicker.

----------


## Paul Pawlaczyk

Try Uline @ www.uline.com. They're a PA business that ships nationwide.
=P=

----------


## Gallagher

I packed a show that needed to travel vertically and used a combination of the standard 2 pound Etha and 9 pound rolled Etha. The roll was a sheet of 9 pound foam 3/16 of and inch thick by 60 inches wide. I glued the slots to 1/2 inch foam-core. The 2 pound was cut into strips 1x 1 inches and the 9 pound cut to just over the thickness of the frames. Care had to be taken while gluing up the slots so that they remained parallel so that when we cut the board in half we got matching book ends. The crate was lined in two inch urethane foam with the slot boards glued to them. The show had two venues and the foam looked exactly like it looked when shipped with no tears. I remember purchasing the foam locally in Philadelphia from a Kelly, but agree that Uline will probably carry it as well.

----------

